
Summit – Oak Ridge National Laboratory's new supercomputer coming in 2018 - ajdecon
https://www.olcf.ornl.gov/summit/
======
fiatmoney
Power9 is an interesting choice vs. x86. Anyone know the reasoning?

~~~
davidmr
There are probably other reasons, but the NVLink interconnect is expected to
show up on Power systems long before Intel, putting the GPUs much, much closer
to system CPU and memory.

This thing is going to be a beast.

------
ams6110
Let's hope IBM does a better job than they did on Blue Waters

~~~
mscman
I'm guessing ORNL isn't going to move the target as much as NCSA did for Blue
Waters.

------
valarauca1
Looks like it'll be in the ball pack of 100 PetaFLOPS (~97.7 PFLOPS). Which
should triple the Tianhe-2 (current #1) in computing power.

------
mscman
Not a Cray... That's gotta hurt. They've been a Cray shop for years now.

